# Help locating parts for old I.R. compressor



## brialcae (Jul 3, 2015)

I bought this compressor with electric motor and 60 gal tank. The seller ran it for me, but it wasn't for long and it didn't have a pressure gauge on it....sooo, when I got it home and powered it up with a pressure gauge from a smaller compressor.... what do you know, it won't build up more than 20lbs of pressure.
I think the compressor pump needs to be rebuilt, as there are no leaks from the tank.
When I search the pump model and s.n I can't find any info for it.
Where should I look for parts? 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## jonnycopco (Aug 2, 2015)

Try reaching out to Shopping for compressed air parts, made simple! - EDMAC 

They can provide parts for many brand name compressors, and are reasonably priced.


----------

